# MK60 ABS Wiring Harness Pin-Out Help



## Fishdisease (Nov 18, 2003)

Hey Everyone, 

So I am battling with a ABS electrical problem: 

00290 - ABS Wheel Speed Sensor; Rear Left (G46) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit 

I've recently replace the hub and sensor and it still hasn't cleared the code. I'm going to hope that it is a frayed wire somewhere before I explore switching out the module. 

I'd like to test resistance for that sensor at the ABS harness. What I'm looking for is a pin-out diagram of the mk60 harness so I know which pins to test for each sensor. I've found a couple of posts here that tell me which number pins to test, but I'm unsure as to the number system of the pins in the harness. 

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks 

Dave


----------

